# New to the Gen II MES 30 any advice?



## chew (Feb 16, 2014)

Howdy,

I just picked up a MES 30 from bass pro  last night. 

I've found a lot of info on the 40, but not much on the 30. Does anyone here have a Gen II and care to share some tips?  I have a dual probe thermometer on the way. Looking forward to having fun with this thing!

Here's the model I have. 













Masterbuilt_20070213__08371.1372275123.1280.1280.j



__ chew
__ Feb 16, 2014







Thanks! 
Chew


----------



## slp45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, Welcome. Just be sure do the seansoning. I have the MES 30 from Cabelas. My smoked for a good hour during the seasoning process. I've done 2 smokes in it and I'm having a great time.
Scott


----------



## atexanfan (Feb 18, 2014)

Chew .....

Welcome ... I am ahead of you by a whole month or so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I purchased the same smoker shortly after Christmas and have been trying to get up to speed . This board is great and I have learned a lot this past month but have MILES to go . Here is some of the helpful links I have found 

Seasoning your smoker 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-season-or-cure-your-masterbuilt-electric-smoker

My first cook....wasn't that bad 

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html

A guide to the diff wood types

http://www.smokedmeattreat.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Wood-Types1.png

Past newsletters great wealth of info

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-meat-newsletter-archive

Good luck.


----------



## chew (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm looking forward to seasoning it and getting something in there and smoking Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

Make sure you let us know and if you do something different and it works make sure you let us all know

GOOD LUCK 

and remember a full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## chew (Feb 22, 2014)

Got started seasoning it this morning. Got some pork steaks (an eastern MO staple) just waiting for their turn. 

So far I'm happy with the temp reading on the MES 30 compared to my Maverick ET732. Only about 8 degrees difference between the two. I did the boil test on the maverick and it was dead nuts on. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice can't wait to see it up and going and the goodness that comes out of it. 

Good luck


----------



## avfordguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine is the same without the handle on the door. I found that the temp controller is way off, returned it to Lowes based on customer service at MB, second one is just as bad temp wise ( some 25 degrees high) I sent MB a email with phone number and they just called me this morning and said they are aware of the temp issue (on gen 1 ?) they are going to be sending a new controller in about 4 weeks.


----------



## chew (Feb 25, 2014)

After one smoke with this one I noticed some odd temperature stuff.  During the seasoning I noticed the temps were pretty close. 5-10 degrees, close enough for sure. Once I lowered the temp and started the steaks it seems like the smoker is about 20-25 degrees lower than  what my thermometer read. 

I had to set the controller on 250 to get it up to 220. It held steady and during its cycle would only change 4 degrees. 

I guess I'll give it another try to see how it does next time.  Still undecided if I should keep it and just work with the temp difference or go in another direction.


----------



## rhanna (Feb 26, 2014)

Avfordguy, do u know ur model number?

Chew, I'm pretty new to this also. I have the MES30 with the window. Take the 5 day e-course offered by Jeff on this site. It's really good with a lot of good information.


----------



## avfordguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Bought it at Lowe's Master Built 30" with digital temp control, Model #  20071514 and the Serial #  1113

That one was returned ( per MB ) and exchanged for another on, one thing that I did find out is that the "serial" number was the same on the unit I got with the exchange, so as I see it the "serial" number probably means "batch number". The exhange unit has the same temp issue as the one I returned. I sent MB another email indicating that the replacement unit is as bad as the one I returned. Two days and I get a call from MB indicating that they are NOW aware of the temp problem, and there was some programming error on the controlers and they will be sending out a new "updated" controler that should fix the temp issue. Customer service person said probably 4-6 weeks.

avfordguy


----------



## bamafan15 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have had my mes30 I bought at Lowes for about a month now. Prior to getting it and coming to this site I had a bullit smoker about 5 years ago I now know I didn't really know how to use. The mes is perfect for me and I have found it to do exactly what I want it to do. So far I have smoked wings on multiple occasions , pork chops, spare ribs and Boston butt. 

This site is a wealth of knowledge once you spend some time reading. Everyone has different methods but you can grasp enough to mold your own path.


----------



## dreadylock (Feb 27, 2014)

hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop

on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt

i plan to make alot of canadian bacon  but wanted to know if the insides will be like store bought cb

which method should i use wet or dry curing also my temp meter seems to be 3 degrees higher than temp 

i set is this ok?

tia


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop
> 
> on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt
> 
> ...


If it's only a couple of degrees no big deal. Temp. will vary a few degrees shelf to shelf and where on shelf you put therm. Type Canadian bacon in search bar above. I think there might be a thread or two on the subject!


----------



## sctdg35 (Feb 27, 2014)

All Masterbuilt Gen 2 smokers have bad Temp. controllers .If yours reads lower than what the actual inside temp is ,you are lucky .I have replaced my controller with Masterbuilt warranty replacement and it still reads the same . Mine reads 25-35 degrees lower than actual internal temp. Masterbuilt told me that when I set controller to 275 and get 330 internal temp it won't hurt anything . So in a way I like being able to get higher temps for chicken and etc. Just know where your internal temp is according to controller .For 225 internal I set controller to 195 . Always use your Maverick and you will be fine. The problem units are the ones that won't get to the internal temp that shows on display .If yours runs high be happy . Also get the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment from Bass Pro for $59.00 .It will give you great versatility on what form of smoke material you can use .Split chunks, chips ,pellets and even broken up lump charcoal works in it . You will get 6 hours of smoke with it on a full load,a lot different than the 45 minutes with the stock setup. Unlike the Amnps there isn't the issue with it going out all the time . Just saying .I have both and the Masterbuilt cold smoker kicks A$$ in comparison . Tried lighting the amnps every way possible ,tried all configurations of the chip tray and loader,microwaved pellets ,did it all . Bought masterbuilt electric cold smoke and never looked at amnps again .I Use the 25 pound bag of pellets I bought for amnps in masterbuilt electric cold smoker and my Chargriller Acorn Kamado .  Last but not least if you ever see The Chargriller Acorn in a store take a good look at it ,absolutely the best .True Quality Kamado cooking at a third of the cost of most ceramics. Holds temp for hours with no fiddling of air vents using charcoal and chunks .Reuse same charcoal for multiple cooks (3-4) because when you shut it down it goes OUT .I get cook temp much faster than Masterbuilt even at 10deg F.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop
> 
> on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt
> 
> ...


dreadylock,

Canadian Bacon Dry cured with Mortons Tender Quick "Step by Step" below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139659/boneless-cured-smoked-pork-chops-canadian-bacon

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> dreadylock,
> 
> Canadian Bacon Dry cured with Mortons Tender Quick "Step by Step" below:
> 
> ...


Bear,

I checked out a lot of your cooks the other day. Very concise and informative. You ought to have a book in print!


----------



## chew (Feb 27, 2014)

sctdg35 said:


> All Masterbuilt Gen 2 smokers have bad Temp. controllers .If yours reads lower than what the actual inside temp is ,you are lucky .I have replaced my controller with Masterbuilt warranty replacement and it still reads the same . Mine reads 25-35 degrees lower than actual internal temp. Masterbuilt told me that when I set controller to 275 and get 330 internal temp it won't hurt anything . So in a way I like being able to get higher temps for chicken and etc. Just know where your internal temp is according to controller .For 225 internal I set controller to 195 . Always use your Maverick and you will be fine. The problem units are the ones that won't get to the internal temp that shows on display .If yours runs high be happy . Also get the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment from Bass Pro for $59.00 .It will give you great versatility on what form of smoke material you can use .Split chunks, chips ,pellets and even broken up lump charcoal works in it . You will get 6 hours of smoke with it on a full load,a lot different than the 45 minutes with the stock setup. Unlike the Amnps there isn't the issue with it going out all the time . Just saying .I have both and the Masterbuilt cold smoker kicks A$$ in comparison . Tried lighting the amnps every way possible ,tried all configurations of the chip tray and loader,microwaved pellets ,did it all . Bought masterbuilt electric cold smoke and never looked at amnps again .I Use the 25 pound bag of pellets I bought for amnps in masterbuilt electric cold smoker and my Chargriller Acorn Kamado .  Last but not least if you ever see The Chargriller Acorn in a store take a good look at it ,absolutely the best .True Quality Kamado cooking at a third of the cost of most ceramics. Holds temp for hours with no fiddling of air vents using charcoal and chunks .Reuse same charcoal for multiple cooks (3-4) because when you shut it down it goes OUT .I get cook temp much faster than Masterbuilt even at 10deg F.



Mine won't get up to the temp the internal thermometer says it is. I had to set it on 245 to get it up to 220.  At this point I just don't know if I want to load it up and take it back or deal with it and go by the maverick probe. What's odd is the temps matched up unloaded. 

I sort of wish I would have went with the smokin it #1 at this point.


----------



## sctdg35 (Feb 27, 2014)

You can try calling Masterbuilt and getting them to send you a new controller which they would do because they know they have a definite problem . If I remember correct it was like four screws and two plugs to replace .Easy repair . Hopefully if the new controller isn't right on, it will run on the high side . When I told them that the new control was no better than the old they sent me a box and a UPS call tag to send back the whole smoker . I figured it was going to be a crap shoot as to what I would get as a replacement and decided to just keep what I had .Like I said better it ran on the hot side .If the new controller doesn't  work right you call them and they will send you another .First replacement they sent me looked like it was put together by my 4 year old grand daughter I called them and told them (also sent them a text picture of the work of art they sent) and they sent out a second one .They didn't ask for anything back ,that is how you know they realize they have a major problem . When I first got mine from Lowes (it is a masterbuilt sold under the Master forge name) the masterbuilt website had them on back order forever . They claimed there was problem with some sort of denting happening in shipping but I think they were trying to do something about their bad controls . Like I said it is an easy install .They even send directions . Smokinit is good but I don't think you would have the same kind of flexibility such as cold smoking like you would have with the Mastetrbuilt . Coupled with that Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment and it isn't half bad . Cheaper too . If you really want to get crazy down the road modify it with a pid and eliminate their controller ,just needs a little bypass wiring in the back. Good luck !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I checked out a lot of your cooks the other day. Very concise and informative. You ought to have a book in print!


Thank You!!

I have given it some thought, but the only way I would like it would be with 4 to 10 pics with each Smoke, and a book like that would cost too much to print. Then the price would have to be way to high.

Besides, everything I have smoked is posted here, free for anyone to print out, or use any time they want.

Bear


----------



## chew (Feb 16, 2014)

Howdy,

I just picked up a MES 30 from bass pro  last night. 

I've found a lot of info on the 40, but not much on the 30. Does anyone here have a Gen II and care to share some tips?  I have a dual probe thermometer on the way. Looking forward to having fun with this thing!

Here's the model I have. 













Masterbuilt_20070213__08371.1372275123.1280.1280.j



__ chew
__ Feb 16, 2014







Thanks! 
Chew


----------



## slp45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, Welcome. Just be sure do the seansoning. I have the MES 30 from Cabelas. My smoked for a good hour during the seasoning process. I've done 2 smokes in it and I'm having a great time.
Scott


----------



## atexanfan (Feb 18, 2014)

Chew .....

Welcome ... I am ahead of you by a whole month or so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I purchased the same smoker shortly after Christmas and have been trying to get up to speed . This board is great and I have learned a lot this past month but have MILES to go . Here is some of the helpful links I have found 

Seasoning your smoker 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-season-or-cure-your-masterbuilt-electric-smoker

My first cook....wasn't that bad 

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html

A guide to the diff wood types

http://www.smokedmeattreat.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Wood-Types1.png

Past newsletters great wealth of info

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-meat-newsletter-archive

Good luck.


----------



## chew (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm looking forward to seasoning it and getting something in there and smoking Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

Make sure you let us know and if you do something different and it works make sure you let us all know

GOOD LUCK 

and remember a full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## chew (Feb 22, 2014)

Got started seasoning it this morning. Got some pork steaks (an eastern MO staple) just waiting for their turn. 

So far I'm happy with the temp reading on the MES 30 compared to my Maverick ET732. Only about 8 degrees difference between the two. I did the boil test on the maverick and it was dead nuts on. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice can't wait to see it up and going and the goodness that comes out of it. 

Good luck


----------



## avfordguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine is the same without the handle on the door. I found that the temp controller is way off, returned it to Lowes based on customer service at MB, second one is just as bad temp wise ( some 25 degrees high) I sent MB a email with phone number and they just called me this morning and said they are aware of the temp issue (on gen 1 ?) they are going to be sending a new controller in about 4 weeks.


----------



## chew (Feb 25, 2014)

After one smoke with this one I noticed some odd temperature stuff.  During the seasoning I noticed the temps were pretty close. 5-10 degrees, close enough for sure. Once I lowered the temp and started the steaks it seems like the smoker is about 20-25 degrees lower than  what my thermometer read. 

I had to set the controller on 250 to get it up to 220. It held steady and during its cycle would only change 4 degrees. 

I guess I'll give it another try to see how it does next time.  Still undecided if I should keep it and just work with the temp difference or go in another direction.


----------



## rhanna (Feb 26, 2014)

Avfordguy, do u know ur model number?

Chew, I'm pretty new to this also. I have the MES30 with the window. Take the 5 day e-course offered by Jeff on this site. It's really good with a lot of good information.


----------



## avfordguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Bought it at Lowe's Master Built 30" with digital temp control, Model #  20071514 and the Serial #  1113

That one was returned ( per MB ) and exchanged for another on, one thing that I did find out is that the "serial" number was the same on the unit I got with the exchange, so as I see it the "serial" number probably means "batch number". The exhange unit has the same temp issue as the one I returned. I sent MB another email indicating that the replacement unit is as bad as the one I returned. Two days and I get a call from MB indicating that they are NOW aware of the temp problem, and there was some programming error on the controlers and they will be sending out a new "updated" controler that should fix the temp issue. Customer service person said probably 4-6 weeks.

avfordguy


----------



## bamafan15 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have had my mes30 I bought at Lowes for about a month now. Prior to getting it and coming to this site I had a bullit smoker about 5 years ago I now know I didn't really know how to use. The mes is perfect for me and I have found it to do exactly what I want it to do. So far I have smoked wings on multiple occasions , pork chops, spare ribs and Boston butt. 

This site is a wealth of knowledge once you spend some time reading. Everyone has different methods but you can grasp enough to mold your own path.


----------



## dreadylock (Feb 27, 2014)

hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop

on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt

i plan to make alot of canadian bacon  but wanted to know if the insides will be like store bought cb

which method should i use wet or dry curing also my temp meter seems to be 3 degrees higher than temp 

i set is this ok?

tia


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop
> 
> on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt
> 
> ...


If it's only a couple of degrees no big deal. Temp. will vary a few degrees shelf to shelf and where on shelf you put therm. Type Canadian bacon in search bar above. I think there might be a thread or two on the subject!


----------



## sctdg35 (Feb 27, 2014)

All Masterbuilt Gen 2 smokers have bad Temp. controllers .If yours reads lower than what the actual inside temp is ,you are lucky .I have replaced my controller with Masterbuilt warranty replacement and it still reads the same . Mine reads 25-35 degrees lower than actual internal temp. Masterbuilt told me that when I set controller to 275 and get 330 internal temp it won't hurt anything . So in a way I like being able to get higher temps for chicken and etc. Just know where your internal temp is according to controller .For 225 internal I set controller to 195 . Always use your Maverick and you will be fine. The problem units are the ones that won't get to the internal temp that shows on display .If yours runs high be happy . Also get the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment from Bass Pro for $59.00 .It will give you great versatility on what form of smoke material you can use .Split chunks, chips ,pellets and even broken up lump charcoal works in it . You will get 6 hours of smoke with it on a full load,a lot different than the 45 minutes with the stock setup. Unlike the Amnps there isn't the issue with it going out all the time . Just saying .I have both and the Masterbuilt cold smoker kicks A$$ in comparison . Tried lighting the amnps every way possible ,tried all configurations of the chip tray and loader,microwaved pellets ,did it all . Bought masterbuilt electric cold smoke and never looked at amnps again .I Use the 25 pound bag of pellets I bought for amnps in masterbuilt electric cold smoker and my Chargriller Acorn Kamado .  Last but not least if you ever see The Chargriller Acorn in a store take a good look at it ,absolutely the best .True Quality Kamado cooking at a third of the cost of most ceramics. Holds temp for hours with no fiddling of air vents using charcoal and chunks .Reuse same charcoal for multiple cooks (3-4) because when you shut it down it goes OUT .I get cook temp much faster than Masterbuilt even at 10deg F.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> hi i just recieved mY MES30 from bass pro shop
> 
> on 25th seasoned it today (4hrs) i was wondering has any body tried mortons curing salt
> 
> ...


dreadylock,

Canadian Bacon Dry cured with Mortons Tender Quick "Step by Step" below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139659/boneless-cured-smoked-pork-chops-canadian-bacon

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> dreadylock,
> 
> Canadian Bacon Dry cured with Mortons Tender Quick "Step by Step" below:
> 
> ...


Bear,

I checked out a lot of your cooks the other day. Very concise and informative. You ought to have a book in print!


----------



## chew (Feb 27, 2014)

sctdg35 said:


> All Masterbuilt Gen 2 smokers have bad Temp. controllers .If yours reads lower than what the actual inside temp is ,you are lucky .I have replaced my controller with Masterbuilt warranty replacement and it still reads the same . Mine reads 25-35 degrees lower than actual internal temp. Masterbuilt told me that when I set controller to 275 and get 330 internal temp it won't hurt anything . So in a way I like being able to get higher temps for chicken and etc. Just know where your internal temp is according to controller .For 225 internal I set controller to 195 . Always use your Maverick and you will be fine. The problem units are the ones that won't get to the internal temp that shows on display .If yours runs high be happy . Also get the Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment from Bass Pro for $59.00 .It will give you great versatility on what form of smoke material you can use .Split chunks, chips ,pellets and even broken up lump charcoal works in it . You will get 6 hours of smoke with it on a full load,a lot different than the 45 minutes with the stock setup. Unlike the Amnps there isn't the issue with it going out all the time . Just saying .I have both and the Masterbuilt cold smoker kicks A$$ in comparison . Tried lighting the amnps every way possible ,tried all configurations of the chip tray and loader,microwaved pellets ,did it all . Bought masterbuilt electric cold smoke and never looked at amnps again .I Use the 25 pound bag of pellets I bought for amnps in masterbuilt electric cold smoker and my Chargriller Acorn Kamado .  Last but not least if you ever see The Chargriller Acorn in a store take a good look at it ,absolutely the best .True Quality Kamado cooking at a third of the cost of most ceramics. Holds temp for hours with no fiddling of air vents using charcoal and chunks .Reuse same charcoal for multiple cooks (3-4) because when you shut it down it goes OUT .I get cook temp much faster than Masterbuilt even at 10deg F.



Mine won't get up to the temp the internal thermometer says it is. I had to set it on 245 to get it up to 220.  At this point I just don't know if I want to load it up and take it back or deal with it and go by the maverick probe. What's odd is the temps matched up unloaded. 

I sort of wish I would have went with the smokin it #1 at this point.


----------



## sctdg35 (Feb 27, 2014)

You can try calling Masterbuilt and getting them to send you a new controller which they would do because they know they have a definite problem . If I remember correct it was like four screws and two plugs to replace .Easy repair . Hopefully if the new controller isn't right on, it will run on the high side . When I told them that the new control was no better than the old they sent me a box and a UPS call tag to send back the whole smoker . I figured it was going to be a crap shoot as to what I would get as a replacement and decided to just keep what I had .Like I said better it ran on the hot side .If the new controller doesn't  work right you call them and they will send you another .First replacement they sent me looked like it was put together by my 4 year old grand daughter I called them and told them (also sent them a text picture of the work of art they sent) and they sent out a second one .They didn't ask for anything back ,that is how you know they realize they have a major problem . When I first got mine from Lowes (it is a masterbuilt sold under the Master forge name) the masterbuilt website had them on back order forever . They claimed there was problem with some sort of denting happening in shipping but I think they were trying to do something about their bad controls . Like I said it is an easy install .They even send directions . Smokinit is good but I don't think you would have the same kind of flexibility such as cold smoking like you would have with the Mastetrbuilt . Coupled with that Masterbuilt electric cold smoker attachment and it isn't half bad . Cheaper too . If you really want to get crazy down the road modify it with a pid and eliminate their controller ,just needs a little bypass wiring in the back. Good luck !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I checked out a lot of your cooks the other day. Very concise and informative. You ought to have a book in print!


Thank You!!

I have given it some thought, but the only way I would like it would be with 4 to 10 pics with each Smoke, and a book like that would cost too much to print. Then the price would have to be way to high.

Besides, everything I have smoked is posted here, free for anyone to print out, or use any time they want.

Bear


----------

